# Can Snakes Smell Anything?



## News Bot (Jun 15, 2016)

Most snakes have an excellent sense of smell, in part to make up for their poor eyesight and limited hearing.

*Published On:* 14-Jun-16 06:35 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

